# How to de-loft a club...



## vkurup (May 24, 2013)

On my course we have a P4 which goes down a small valley and then up a decently steep slope to a green which is protected by a mature tree and a bunker to the right.

A good tee shot should get you within 150y off the green.  Now the challenge.  On a flat track that would mean a good 7iron for me.  However given the slope, I can go for a 6i.  However, the tree in front requires you to come low.  I am more keen to still play the 7i.  How do I deloft it?  Do I just play it back in my stance?


<sorry, posted in the wrong forum, mod can you move it to expert.. apologies>


----------



## cookelad (May 24, 2013)

vkurup said:



			On my course we have a P4 which goes down a small valley and then up a decently steep slope to a green which is protected by a mature tree and a bunker to the right.

A good tee shot should get you within 150y off the green.  Now the challenge.  On a flat track that would mean a good 7iron for me.  However given the slope, I can go for a 6i.  However, the tree in front requires you to come low.  I am more keen to still play the 7i.  How do I deloft it?  Do I just play it back in my stance?


<sorry, posted in the wrong forum, mod can you move it to expert.. apologies>
		
Click to expand...

Three quarter 6 iron would be my tactic to keep it low (maybe even sneak up to a 5 iron)


----------



## Twire (May 24, 2013)

If you need to keep it low then why are you opting for a de-lofted 7 iron? You'd be better off punching a 5


----------



## duncan mackie (May 24, 2013)

your options for hitting a shot 'lower' than it would normally go are as follows - 
1. hit it softer - this will create less spin so the ball won't climb as high at it's highest point.
2. use a less lofted club - this will launch lower and, for the same overall carry, it's highest point will be lower because you must hit it softer too!
3. de-loft your existing club - can be done 2 ways; (a) move the ball back in your stance - it will start lower but it should still fly high later in it's flight because you are increasing your angle of attack and imparting more spin (b) close the club face, flatten the swing, realign to a low draw/hook. In the case of this hole it doesn't sound a good option with the trees being on the right!
4. dynamically reduce your angle of attack into the ball or de-loft the club through impact - whilst a professional might go this route, and many might point out that it's more of their standard swing/shot!, it's it's not really something to try for the odd shot (when needed).

hopefully from this you will see why 2 is the sensible option; in this case, grip down on a 5 iron and play 3/4 of your 'normal' swing


----------



## One Planer (May 24, 2013)

Grip down on a longer club would be my suggestion.


----------



## vkurup (May 24, 2013)

Gareth said:



			Grip down on a longer club would be my suggestion.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like longer club is the answer...


I struggle with gripping down because I end up thinning the ball.  Also in this case the ball will be in a funny position due to the slope. Left leg higher than the right.  Unless I make the shoulder parallel to the ground, it almost feels like delofting a natural position


----------



## Region3 (May 24, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Unless I make the shoulder parallel to the ground, it almost feels like delofting a natural position
		
Click to expand...

Most 'tips' I've seen about playing off uphill or downhill lies say to set your body to the slope as much as you can.

To play a lower shot I take 2 clubs more and stop the follow through at waist high. Somehow your swing is softer even though it still feels normal, albeit with a curtailed follow through.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 24, 2013)

Master the 150 yard topped shot!!!!


----------

